# Java Api- Dokumentation Download



## xN1c0 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" gekauft, da ich gerne Java lernen würde. Nun stehen im Buch erstmal ein paar Downloads, die man machen muss, um Java zu schreiben.

 Eines davon ist die J2SE API-Dokumentation. Leider kann ich das nirgends finden... weder bei java.sun.com, noch bei Google oder hier...
Könntet ihr mir da vllt. weiterhelfen oder mir eventuell sogar einen Download- Link schicken?
Wäre Super


----------



## xxgamer09xx (10. Januar 2011)

Hey, 
kenne mich zwar damit nicht aus, aber vllt. hilft dir dies hier weiter :

Java SE Documentation - APIs & Documentation

gruß


----------



## bingo88 (10. Januar 2011)

Den download gibt es hier ("Download ZIP"): Java SE Downloads


----------



## xN1c0 (10. Januar 2011)

Ahh vielen Dank !


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Januar 2011)

Da müsste doch eigentlich des jdk reichen?
Also ich bin damit immer ganz gut hingekommen...


----------



## xN1c0 (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Ich hätte noch eine Frage : 
Wie krieg Ich das ganze kompiliert wenn Ich den Code in nem Textdokument geschrieben hab? Ich habe zwar schon den PATH auf den bin Ordner gesetzt aber das kompilieren funktioniert irgendwie nicht..


----------



## Zappzarrap (12. Januar 2011)

Über die Konsole, ist aber eher umständlich. ich würde mir an deiner Stelle
Eclipse runterladen, das JDK wirst du ja aschon installiert haben. Dann einfach
in Eclipse ein neues Projekt anlegen und loscoden. Irgendwo in der 
Werkzeugleiste ist dann ein Kompilier Button.


----------



## xN1c0 (12. Januar 2011)

Ok gibts da irgendwelche Unterschiede zu Notepad?
Weil in dem Buch wird halt empfohlen erstmal mit dem Notepad zu arbeiten...


----------



## dot (12. Januar 2011)

Notepad ist halt unkomfortabel. Wenn schon Back2Basic dann Joe als Java Editor. Das ist zwar auch nur ein simpler Texteditor, aber ueber einen Knopf kann man das Programm wenigstens kompilieren und ausfuehren. So muss man ja staendig zwischen Konsole und Notepad switchen.


----------



## xN1c0 (12. Januar 2011)

Ok Danke dot bin halt neu und Blick bei Eclipse nich wirklich durch


----------



## Zappzarrap (12. Januar 2011)

Oh ja, ganz gweltige sogar. Steht denn in dem Buch nicht wie du mit der Konsole kompilierst? Ansonsten einfach mal jave /? eingeben...Wenn du mit einem Editor programmieren willst dann nehm einen mit Syntax Highlighting, wie Notepad++ . Macht dir das leben um einiges einfacher 

Eclipse ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung in Java für Java (und auch andere Programmiersprachen). Nimmt dir nicht nur einiges an Arbeit ab, sondern bringt auch gleich alles mit was du zum kompilieren brauchst. dein Buch wird sicher auch noch irgendwann darauf umsatteln. 

Alternativ kannst du auch Netbeans nehmen, das kenn ich aber nicht...

Grad nochmal nachgeschaut, geht wohl so:


```
javac deinprogramm.java
```


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Zappzarrap,
Das mit dem kompilieren steht schon im Buch nur leider funktionierts irgendwie nicht..
Naja egal Ich hab mir jetzt Joe runtergeladen, des ist schön übersichtlich und ich komm gut damit klar


----------



## Zappzarrap (13. Januar 2011)

Dann schau mal nach ob javac auch in den Pfad Variablen eingetragen ist. ich denke mal du bekommst "Befehl nicht gefunden" oder sowas. Unter Win7 geht das so:

1. Rechtsklick auf Computer
2. Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen
3. Umgebungsvariablen
4. Bei Systemvariablen "Path" suchen
5. Semikolon hinter den letzten eintrag und dann den Pfad zu deiner javac.exe
6. Drölf mal ok klicken und fertig

Dann sollte es funzen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Januar 2011)

Genau solche Gedanken will ich mir bei proggen nicht machen, deshalb nutze ich Eclipse.
Wenn man sich mal nen bischen damit beschäftigt is es nen verdammt mächtiges Programm, das dir als Programmierer vieles einfacher macht.

Beim Compiler kommen hinten irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen raus, bei Eclipse siehst du schon während dem Schreiben wo Fehler sind und wie du sie korrigieren kannst (kann Eclipse teilweise automatisch).

Ich rate dir echt, schau dir mal Eclipse an. Wenn du es einmal hast, willst du es nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## dot (13. Januar 2011)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Genau solche Gedanken will ich mir bei proggen nicht machen, deshalb nutze ich Eclipse.
> Wenn man sich mal nen bischen damit beschäftigt is es nen verdammt mächtiges Programm, das dir als Programmierer vieles einfacher macht.



Wenn man sich mit dem Thema weitergehend beschaeftigt, dann wird man irgendwann automatisch in Richtung Entwicklungsumgebung ala Eclipse gehen, denn bei mehr als 1 Datei in einem "Projekt" wird es recht schnell unangenehm. So fuer den Einstieg finde ich diese aber uebetrieben, denn als Einsteiger moechte man nicht mit der Entwicklungssoftware kaempfen, sondern hat schon genug andere Probleme


----------



## xN1c0 (13. Januar 2011)

dot du sprichst mir von der Seele!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. Januar 2011)

Naja gut  
Aber nich zu spät damit anfangen


----------



## xN1c0 (14. Januar 2011)

Jo ich denk sobald ich die Basics draufhab werd ich mich in Eclipse einarbeiten


----------



## Zappzarrap (14. Januar 2011)

Dann tu dir zumindest den gefahlen und benutz einen Editor mit syntax highlighting...Glaub mir, das erleichtert dir das proggen um einiges


----------



## xN1c0 (14. Januar 2011)

Wenn du mir verrätst was Syntax Highlighting ist dann gerne


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Januar 2011)

Syntaxhervorhebung ? Wikipedia


----------

